# Need someone to point me to a machine shop!



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello everyone!
I'm looking for anyone who can turn a small (no bigger than 2") solid aluminum stock. If you have a lathe (or anything that can give me the shape needed) or know anyone who does please pass their name on to me...or my name onto them!
The shape i need looks like this:








I can provide the aluminum or buy it from them if necessary! The size is less than 2" at its largest diameter, but i'll provide the dimensions also. I only need the shape turned, I can drill the holes on my press!

Thanks again for any help!!
Michael


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I have a lathe. I can turn that for you. Give me a call if you are interested._


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

If not Breeze Fabricators, Give Adam at Booth Machine a call. Thats all he does. I've seen some of his work and its tops. He can replicate some complicated things! Good guy also. He's actually here on the forum, believe his name is BigAdam..


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Try.... Sealark. I believe he has a lathe. At least I think I remember him saying he had one when I was at his house last year. I know that he turns wire and makes stainless steel springs.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (2/22/2009)*Try.... Sealark. I believe he has a lathe. At least I think I remember him saying he had one when I was at his house last year. I know that he turns wire and makes stainless steel springs.


Thanks Tuna already PMd him...


----------

